# Does a Kindle ebook work on a German eReader?



## Adria Townsend (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello, 
I just received a message from someone who would like to buy my ebook to send as a gift to a friend in Germany who uses a German eReader--OYO.  

Does anyone know first of all if it's possible to gift a book overseas, and if the book is downloadable to this type of Reader??

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 
Best, 
J. S. Laurenz


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not familiar with the OYO, but DRMd books from Amazon will only work on the Kindle.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Again, I found this thread while searching kindleboards for German content and even though it's a bit late, I thought I'd still answer:

The Oyo reader (sold by the German chain Thalia) supports TXT, ePub, PDF, HTML and JPEG files. It supports Adobe DRM for the ePub and pdf files.  In case anyone is interested in the device itself: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qepJEIYctlY I checked it out before ordering my Kindle, it just doesn't compary qualitywise.


----------

